# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Ja dhe fotoja ime

## Kalimtari

mos me merrni neper goje se jam i turpshem

----------


## TorontoMLeafs

njiiiiiiuuuuuuuu hajde njoni ca trupi paske i more nqaf kto gocat e forumit tani sidomos ato qe e dun nashnorin me trup tbukur si puna jote hihihihhihi

----------


## Kalimtari

pse ke naj problem ti,kam investu 7 vjet stervitje me marre keto rezultate

----------


## cristal

mireserdhe lali te me falesh por nuk e di pse po nuk me mbushet mendja qe ti je ne foto..mos e merr per keq ......shnet plako

----------


## Kalimtari

o lali pse nuk hap teme per kritikat ti se te shkojne me ngjyren e flokeve.Pastaj po stu mbush mendja e di vete ti mbushet gjymi

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Kalimtari, ne qofte se je ti ky, une jam Osama Bin Laden!  :ngerdheshje:  

Te fala Bushit, thuaji qe do vij ta "vizitoj"... sigurisht me nje aeroplan ...  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## s0ni

Ty te kemi per model.... :buzeqeshje: 
Pse vetem foto ke futur po ndonje gje rreth vetes

----------


## Prototype

haaaaaaaaa me verte ti je aty  :ngerdheshje: 

mireserdhe  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## TorontoMLeafs

:i ngrysur:  qyyyyyyyy sbesojn rob er cun shef cbohet mer amon hey popull mos u boni trash se ska vetem Ameriqa trupa tbukur moret vesh mer amon se na lujtet menc halla halla cuni huj o tu thon kom investu 7 vjet ju hic halla halla  :djall i fshehur:

----------


## Prototype

ai eshte tani mu mbush mendja fare  :perqeshje:

----------


## korçar

Te ka faj lulka mo te ka faj lulka, he!
Plasen cokollatat dhe ketej.

----------


## Annaaa

Mire se erdhe  :buzeqeshje:  
ska rendesi se si erdhe e  rendesishme per mua eshte qe erdhe  :ngerdheshje:  lool
Hallall 7 vjetet e investaura, tani po i shikon hairin besoj  :perqeshje:

----------


## Kalimtari

asgjesikurdielli ta dija qe je poet sdo kisha bere foto ne plazh po ne lulishte qe te frymezoheshe ti per poezi.Thanks te tjereve qe me kane kthyer pergjigje,kam kohe qe jam futr ne forum dhe skam dashur ta fus foton se e dija qe disa vete si  puna  cristalit dhe asgjesikurdiellit sdo ju dukej reale mejgithate une jam me shprehjen  "qen le te lehin karvani te shkoje perpara"

----------


## Annaaa

Bravo  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ben-shkodrani

Vlla mir se erdhe midis nesh  te uroj gjith te mirat ne jet pashia 
 esht nje dit randesi esht me pas mend 
edhe nje her marsi ne jet lal 
me rrespekt Ben-SHkodrani
belgjik

----------


## Letersia 76

Perdhendetje Kalimtari..
kalofsh mire ne forum!

----------


## ^VJOSA^

mos ke qene gje tek fultzi ti apo te ngateroj un gje???
nejse ja kalofsh mire lal

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Kalimtari, qe thjesht nje shaka. Mos e merr per zemre  :ngerdheshje:  

ASD

----------


## Kalimtari

Nuk jam tip qe e vras shume mendjen asgjesikurdielli,dhe num merzitem kollaj.Benshkodrani thanks per pergjigjen dhe une shkodran jam

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Kalimtari, bukurosh je  :ngerdheshje:  

Mos ta ndien hic, as mos e vraj fort.  :buzeqeshje:  

ASD

----------

